# Is Hilary Swank hot?



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

???


----------



## farleyruskz (Nov 13, 2000)

Awful episode.


----------



## toddvj (Apr 22, 2004)

farleyruskz said:


> Awful episode.


Not a great episode. But Yes, Hilary Swank is very hot.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Depends on how much make-up she has on and how big her hair is. 

Generally, I'd say she's not hot, but sometimes she is.

Why is this in the TV section? Spoiler-tag answer if needed!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yes, she is.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

She isn't always, but when she is, she is.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

In her natural state, no, not hot. She looks good in that picture, though.

Hillary Swank and Maggie Gyllenhaal are my "go-to" examples for actresses that are so good they are able to fake hotness.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Episode of what?


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I voted "yes" but I think she has a bit of a boyish quality to her. Kind of in a Jamie Lee Curtis kind of way.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Episode of what?





Spoiler



The Office


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I was going to say "she's only hot when playing a teenage boy" ala Boys Don't Cry
;-)


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

MickeS said:


> Depends on how much make-up she has on and how big her hair is.
> 
> Generally, I'd say she's not hot, but sometimes she is.


This.

I think it also helps if she has a little extra weight --normally she's kinda skinny, which emphasizes the boyish features.

The OP photo is obviously a glamor shot, but it's still struggling with hotness IMHO. IRL I'd take her in a heartbeat, but by movie-star standards... OTOH, I have seen her at an awards show or somewhere dressed up, and was surprised by her beauty/hotness there.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Hail, no.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

No.
Too mannish.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

But would you do her?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

If she's on fire, yes.


----------



## Bettamojo5 (Apr 12, 2004)

Attractive - Yes - Hot - No!


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd.. ya know...


Spoiler



wank

on

Swank.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

busyba said:


> But would you do her?


The question is "hot or not", not "would I bang her"

Respect the rules.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Too skinny. Would still do her. Voted No.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Hot body, banged up face. I'd go with hot.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Bettamojo5 said:


> Attractive - Yes - Hot - No!


+100000000000


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

OK, I watched "The Office" late last night so I know now why this was asked. 

I wonder if Hillary Swank watched it and what she thought?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

She thought not hot.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

MickeS said:


> OK, I watched "The Office" late last night so I know now why this was asked.
> 
> I wonder if Hillary Swank watched it and what she thought?


I bet her wife, Chad Lowe, cried his eyes out.


----------



## Talon (Dec 5, 2001)

NoThru22 said:


> Hot body, banged up face. I'd go with hot.


+1. The body is definitely hot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I say hot. Is she the hottest woman on earth? No. But she's still very hot.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

NoThru22 said:


> Hot body, banged up face. I'd go with hot.


Ummm...buttaface?


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

Still hot even with a bob haircut.

Never saw her in Boys Dont Cry, though.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

BriGuy20 said:


> Still hot even with a bob haircut.
> 
> Never saw her in Boys Dont Cry, though.


Are you implying that a bob haircut would otherwise make her hot? I'd say that except on the hottest women, who are hot no matter what, a bob haircut will almost always make a woman look less hot.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

That's Matt Damon in a wig


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm pretty liberal with the label hot and I still say no. Maggie Gyllenhaal though? Yes.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

I'd hit it.


----------



## domat (Apr 16, 2007)

average


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> But would you do her?





rrrobinsonjr said:


> The question is "hot or not", not "would I bang her"
> 
> Respect the rules.


"A painting is beautiful....but I wouldn't want to bang it."


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

A rock may be beautiful, but I'd bang it against my head 4 or 5 times before I'd have sex with that horse-face!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> ???


....................................



super dave said:


>


....................................



MickeS said:


>


.....................................

.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not even remotely.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

If the above picture in the red dress was used by the OP instead maybe the vote results would have been different. She looks pretty hot there.

I have seen some pics of her where her body looks fantastic and others where she is like a stick figure so with her it all depends on the picture you're looking at.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

UTV2TiVo said:


> If the above picture in the red dress was used by the OP instead maybe the vote results would have been different. She looks pretty hot there.


I doubt it. She's not knew to the scene. Virtually everyone in this type of forum would already know who she is and have an already formed opinion based on a broader sampling of images.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Hit it? = Yes.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Warm, but not hot.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Voted no, but wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Pam: "Are we prepared to let the Kevins of the world decide anything for us, anything at all? We don't even give him full Internet access."

Kevin: "Wait -- what?"


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

That's a dude, dude.

Not Hot.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

MickeS said:


>


Ummm...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Appleye1 what are you Brad Pitt's twin? You probably never had a chick that looked as good as H.S. in your life. Puh-leez.

It's not like we're talking about that witch-face Sarah Jessica Parker....now SHE needs 2 bags!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)




----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Not.

I can't take her giant jaw and chin. :down:


----------



## BriGuy20 (Aug 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you implying that a bob haircut would otherwise make her hot? I'd say that except on the hottest women, who are hot no matter what, a bob haircut will almost always make a woman look less hot.


Usually I think bob haircuts make you less hot. I can't really think of anyone off the top of my head that looks better with a shorter haircut like that.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

She looks good naked but it wouldn't say she is hot.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Too funny - they picked the perfect woman for this question to be controversial. I changed my OWN mind three times while browsing through the thread.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

BriGuy20 said:


> Usually I think bob haircuts make you less hot. I can't really think of anyone off the top of my head that looks better with a shorter haircut like that.


Opposing viewpoint: Olga Kurylenko in Hitman.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Appleye1 what are you Brad Pitt's twin? You probably never had a chick that looked as good as H.S. in your life. Puh-leez.


WTF does that have to do with anything?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> WTF does that have to do with anything?


Given Appleye1's pictorial response (post #48) to Hillary's picture (which he quoted), I actually found rrrobinsonjr's response kind of funny - and in line with the general feel of this thread.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> WTF does that have to do with anything?


He said she needed a bag on her head!

Okay maybe you don't think she's hot but that's a little harsh.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Given Appleye1's pictorial response to Hillary's picture, I actually found rrrobinsonjr's response kind of funny - and in line with the general feel of this thread.


Thanks.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> He said she needed a bag on her head!
> 
> Okay maybe you don't think she's hot but that's a little harsh.


Not an answer the question.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

scandia101 said:


> Not an answer the question.


Not intended be.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

OK, this needs to be broken down (scale 1 to 10):

Face 7
Body 9
Legs 10

Weighting factor:
Face: 10&#37;
Body: 65%
Legs: 25%

Final score 8.6.

Required: 8.5

HOT.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Absolutely smokin' hot.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

BriGuy20 said:


> Usually I think bob haircuts make you less hot. I can't really think of anyone off the top of my head that looks better with a shorter haircut like that.


Louise Brooks.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

trainman,

All I can say is "all aboard".


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hillary Swank she is not but she's hot..... Missy Peregrym.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

Why is this thread in the TV forum and not Happy Hour?


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

aintnosin said:


> Why is this thread in the TV forum and not Happy Hour?


It's because the thread is a direct reference/homage/spinoff of a plot line from last week's episode of The Office.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Why the long face, Hillary?

And I vote "no" - she's definitely hittable, but not what I would call "hot".


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Not even remotely. I don't think she's even attractive.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

busyba said:


> It's because the thread is a direct reference/homage/spinoff of a plot line from last week's episode of The Office.


I understand it is a reference to a TV show but it seems more aptly appropriate for the HH thread as the OP made no reference back to the show so those who did not see the office wonder why the heck it is in here and even then the topic at hand is not about the episode but asking about an element in the episode. It would be like me making a thread in here asking about a Shelby Mustang because one is used in the new Knight Rider.

I am not a mod though so I guess the thread stays in here.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

Einselen said:


> I understand it is a reference to a TV show but it seems more aptly appropriate for the HH thread as the OP made no reference back to the show so those who did not see the office wonder why the heck it is in here and even then the topic at hand is not about the episode but asking about an element in the episode. It would be like me making a thread in here asking about a Shelby Mustang because one is used in the new Knight Rider.
> 
> I am not a mod though so I guess the thread stays in here.


Wow you're really thinking about this a lot.

The thread has been doing just fine here since Last week.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

DreadPirateRob said:


> Why the long face, Hillary?
> 
> And I vote "no" - she's definitely hittable, but not what I would call "hot".


A horse is a horse, a horse, of course. That said, I'd hit it. 

Frank


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Wow you're really thinking about this a lot.
> 
> The thread has been doing just fine here since Last week.


No not thinking about it a lot. I did the same thing of hmm this must be in the wrong thread. Then I realized why it was kind of in here. Then someone asked and there was that response so I thought I would give my opinion on why it belongs in HH.

I can't say much more as it is against the rules of the forum so I will just stop there.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Against the forum rules???

So if rrrobinsonjr added a parenthetical to the original post such as "(as mirrored in the 1/22 episode of _The Office_)", then that would pass muster?

I know there is a place for rules, but as someone who watches _The Office_ I knew right away what it was (and the joke would have been diluted by having to explain it in the OP). I never visit the HH forum (only so much time in the day for web brousing), so I'm glad this thread is here - I never would have seen it there. And it is, after all, a discussion launched off of the happenings in a TV show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Einselen said:


> I understand it is a reference to a TV show but it seems more aptly appropriate for the HH thread as the OP made no reference back to the show so those who did not see the office wonder why the heck it is in here and even then the topic at hand is not about the episode but asking about an element in the episode. It would be like me making a thread in here asking about a *Shelby Mustang because one is used in the new Knight Rider*.
> 
> I am not a mod though so I guess the thread stays in here.


AHHHH. SPOILER!!!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> Against the forum rules???
> 
> So if the rrrobinsonjr added a parenthetical to the original post such as "(as mirrored in the 1/22 episode of _The Office_)", then that would pass muster?
> 
> I know there is a place for rules, but as someone who watches _The Office_ I knew right away what it was (and the joke would have been diluted by having to explain it in the OP). I never visit the HH forum (only so much time in the day for web brousing), so I'm glad this thread is here - I never would have seen it there. And it is, after all, a discussion launched off of the happenings in a TV show.


What I would like to say is against the forum rules so I can't go there.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> AHHHH. SPOILER!!!


I knew someone would say that. However I never said how you saw the Shelby just that is there.

For those that don't know:



Spoiler



KITT is the Shelby Mustang


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

In terms of "Hollywood hot" I'm sure there are easily 1,000+ women that are hotter. In terms of "everyday life walking down the street hot," I would definitely take a 2nd or 3rd look at her if she walked past me. 

The positives are that some of the photos I've seen here and elsewhere look pretty hot. The negatives are that she has those Nancy Kerrigan horse teeth and was in a movie where she could pass for a dude.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

fmowry said:


> That said, I'd hit it.
> 
> Frank


Yes, but that doesn't even qualify her as mediocre. Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> I know there is a place for rules, but as someone who watches _The Office_ I knew right away what it was (and the joke would have been diluted by having to explain it in the OP).


Exactly. There are some uptight people here. This is one of the best threads in this section.

Some people get it.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> Yes, but that doesn't even qualify her as mediocre. Sorry, couldn't resist.


Where there's a beer, there's a way. And with the lights off, she's a 10.

Frank


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I don't think there is a woman out there who looks hot all the time. My sister in-law is hot. She's been on TV and in movies, and was voted on some site to be "perfect." I saw her without makeup for the first time the other week, and, if I were to judge her just from that, I'd say not hot.

Hillary Swank is hot, and what makes her even hotter is that she doesn't care if she's all dolled up for pictures. She doesn't care if she goes out without her makeup on. I like that kind of confidence.


----------



## sshedlock (May 14, 2004)

Depends on the scale...since it wasn't given, I voted hot.

Over the entire world of women (which I assumed the poll meant), yes she is hot.

In the small subset of Hollywood actresses, I would say no.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Not.
> 
> I can't take her giant jaw and chin. :down:


You've got it backwards. That jaw and chin is so that she can better take you.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> I don't think there is a woman out there who looks hot all the time. My sister in-law is hot.


Does your wife know you think her sister is hot??


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Does your wife know you think her sister is hot??


Maybe it's his brother's wife?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Does your wife know you think her sister is hot??





Bierboy said:


> Maybe it's his brother's wife?


Either way, if she's been voted by an internet site as "perfect," I want doom to tell us who she is. C'mon, man. Spill it!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Either way, if she's been voted by an internet site as "perfect," I want doom to tell us who she is. C'mon, man. Spill it!


Doom?

And yes, that's such a tease - you can't say that without providing a link (or at least a picture)!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought Shelby Mustang was the name of a stripper.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I saw her first in "Boys Don't Cry" and just can't shake it. She'll always look like a boy to me!

I voted "not hot" but felt guilty about it.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

judges?


----------



## Bryanmc (Sep 5, 2000)

Dang.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

She's playing Amelia Earhart, who was a brave and skilled aviator.* But she was a tomboy. Not hot.










*Some folks say she wasn't very skilled at all, just had a great publicist. But at least she became famous because she did something. Not like Paris Hilton.


Of course, Amelia can't hold a candle to Capt. Franky Cook:


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

busyba said:


> judges?


   This should finally settle it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MickeS said:


> This should finally settle it.


Holy hell!  My Eyes! My Eyes!


----------

